# Cipralex/ Lexapro



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

It's been a week since I started taking Cipralex (I think its Lexapro in the States). I cannot say if it's helped since it takes about a month to kick in.
It has a bunch of side effects, like killer migraines, nausea, dizziness, and YES it has increased the dp and the anxiety, BUT, and this is a huge but, even in the midst of the anxiety and the derealization, I somehow feel in control (it maybe some kind of placebo effect), like I know this particular anxiety and this particular dp/dr bout has a specific reason I can track down and understand. 
Anyway I have Xanax for the panic attacks, I just rather not take it, its pretty difficult to work and be a mom just like I am, I dont want to be extra sleepy/numb.

There is however one side effect that wasn't writen on the cipralex page, I'm feeling sad, not depressed, not desperate, just like a quite dp'd out of energy who-gives-a-f*@k kind of sad. Did anyone here experience something similar while on escitalopram or any other antidepressive?

Anyway, I'm waiting to see the results, I don't want to get my hopes too high. Right now, I just want my head to stop hurting.

Luv to you all
S


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey,

i tried prozac and citalopram, both made my anxiety and derealization got sooooo much worse.
so i stopped taking them.....i felt too ill and i have a daughter to look after!!!!
the only meds i take now are lamotrigine for my epilepsy.

anyway i think the side effects wear off after a few weeks.....

xx


----------

